

Pinterest: The Last Article You’ll Ever Need or Want to Read - esalazar
http://gizmodo.com/5888097/pinterest-the-last-article-youll-ever-need-or-want-to-read

======
benologist
... and the 3rd article _a gadget blog_ has written about some website,
because they'll scab traffic from anywhere they can get it.

